# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: Bold کردن متن با CSS

## Slytherin

دوستان کدام دستور CSS هست که می شه باهاش یک متن رو Bold کرد؟

پی نوشت: مرجعی فارسی برای CSS وجود دارد که فقط به طور لیست وار و اختصاری خواص هر یک از متود های موجود در CSS را توضیح دهد؟

----------


## ravand

این یه مثال ساده برای این کار است ببین:
<html> 
<head> 
<title>div</title> 
<style> 
.bold {
font:bold;
} 
</style> 
</head>
<body> 
<div class="bold"> 
متن شما
</div>
</body> 
</html>

----------


## mohsen_Iran

```
font-weight:normal|bold|bolder|lighter|100-900 ;
```

----------


## Keramatifar

> این یه مثال ساده برای این کار است ببین:
> <html> 
> <head> 
> <title>div</title> 
> <style> 
> .bold {
> font:bold;
> } 
> </style> 
> ...


 کناب css آقای بهروز راد

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اساتید کامل توضیح دادن اما میتونی از font-weight: استفاده کنی که مقدار های blod normal و ... میگیره ;)

----------

